# Drywall - butt edge to tapered edge



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

Hey guys,

While doing a basement job there were a few walls that were 12' long and I ended up using 2 sheets horizontal and then one vertical sheet. Of course I didn't think about the seam issue until now.

OK I know you're all asking why I didn't use 12' sheets...well a couple reasons, first off I didn't have access to a vehicle or trailer that could take a 12' sheet, and secondly, both basement stairways take a bit of a hard turn at the bottom where I don't think a 12' sheet would go.

Yes, I could have cut the full sheet in 2 and done 8-4 over 4-8 but I was trying to minimize cutting as well...yeah, I know...not the right way but I guess you learn from your experiences and next time I would definitely do it different.

Anyways, I'm faced with a couple vertical joints where the factory tapered edge is against a butt edge. What is the best way to tape this? 

Should I fill in the taper with mud first, knife it flush and let it dry, then tape it like a butt edge?


Thanks


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Drywall is normally run perpendicular to the studs(lengthwise), so there are lots of butt-butt joints. Done right, you will never see them. Butt to taper is no different, may just take an extra pass with compound.


----------



## Ininkus (Dec 28, 2008)

Agree with Bill. The finisher that came in after me had more than a handful of challenges like this, and he made it look perfect.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Throw enough compound on there and sand sand sand... it'll be fine


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Fill the space with some 5 minute mud first. Using regular joint compund is ok but will take all day to dry. BTW, don't feel bad about using 8' sheets, the older I get the more 8 footers I use.


----------



## LeviDIY (Apr 16, 2009)

Mop in hand... you are right... my method takes a long time.. something my fiance is none to pleased about, but allows me a little more time in front of the TV


----------

